# Roscoe and friends!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have so many funny and cute photos of Roscoe and his pals, but no where to post them! So, here is a thread dedicated to my little clown and his buddies


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Toilet paper mania lol. He must be enjoying himself.
I like Roscoe's coat combination. I want one like that too. haa.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

and now for some with his friends...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing! Looks like he had a little too much fun with that toilet paper


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

very cute pictures! He is very precious sleeping in the first pic with his head next to his toy  Love the toilet paper pics too!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh I love the look on his face in the second picture with his friends...adorable


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute!! I would hate to be you picking up all that toilet paper!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Roscoe is adorable!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

galaxie said:


>


Now that is an angel, who was the other dog with the toilet paper???


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

awwwwwww! so cute! how much does he weigh? he looks like a big boy  i can't wait to see how big (or small) my turbo ends up being.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What do you mean "no place to put them"? Post the ones of Roscoe and friends in this month's photo challenge thread, Natalie! We'd love to see them there too. He's grown so big since those puppy photos!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Marj, you busted me! I actually posted this thread and then read the topic for this month's photo challenge right after, lol. I'll have to add some soon 

Irina, he's actually fairly little. He's 5.5 months and not quite 8 lbs yet. But he's REALLY fluffy, all that hair tricks you!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Some new ones, head out the car, and hanging at the beach with his daddy and uncle Josh!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He has the cutest face! LOVE the pictures. These dogs are such clowns! Izzo chewed up a pair of Apple headphones the other night. I was so mad :/


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok those last two pictures you posted are just PRECIOUS! Love the head out of the window


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What is more fun that a dog with his head hanging out the window and the wind rushing through his hair? Adorable photo and he is a cutie! And I love the name Roscoe . . . my grandfather's name and my dad's middle name.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Some new ones, head out the car, and hanging at the beach with his daddy and uncle Josh!


OH MY GOSH! I bought the exact same collar!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice! It matches his markings  And I ordered him a sand colored Buddy Belt that also matches his markings!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh cool! I'm planning on getting a buddy belt after my future puppy "stops growing"


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love watching this guy grow. He's so adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my !! What adorable pictures. I love the picture of his wind blown face. So cute.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi! I hear you're my sister? Can we be friends?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh that picture is to die for!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

haha it was so funny, at first Maddie was like "what is this THING doing in MY house?" lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He looks SO happy to be hanging with the guys at the beach! Cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Natalie, I love that head out the car photo. So fun!


----------

